# Need a Color Accurate Simple Camera



## vexious (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey guys,

I need to find a simple point-and-shoot camera for my dad. He's going to be using it to take pictures of rugs. I can't have it be too complex as he'll never learn to use it.

However, I would like one that is as color accurate as possible.

Any suggestions?

Cheers!


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 4, 2012)

Most modern cameras have decent sensors.
That being said, color accuracy is an elusive issue and is really dependent on the optical properties of the dye stuffs, the light under which the pictures are taken and the way the images are viewed.
Your best best is to purchase, along with the camera, a color color checker card and shoot the card along with the picture of the rug.

What's your budget?


----------



## TiberiusG (Nov 4, 2012)

Two great option RX100 great little camera or Sony HX20V with great 20xOptical Zoom


----------



## KmH (Nov 4, 2012)

Cameras don't work like human eyes do.

The image sensor in a digital camera has to be told what color temperature the main light source being used is.
This known as 'White Balance'. 

While direct sunlight has a color temperature of about 5500°K, tungsten lighting color temperature (2500°K - 3500°K) and fluorescent lighting color temperatures (4000°K - 5000°K) are quite a bit different.
Images made using tungsten lighting with the camera set to the direct sunlight white balance setting will have a distinctive yellowish/orange color cast to them.
Images made using fluorescent lighting with the camera set to the direct sunlight white balance setting will have a distinctive greenish color cast to them.

Understanding White Balance

The bottom line is, if your dad wants to take professional quality product images of rugs, he will have to learn quite a bit about doing photography and using photographic lighting or hire a professional product photographer to make the images.


----------



## texkam (Nov 4, 2012)

+1 ^ It's not the camera, pretty much all are capable of doing a fine job and all will involve a certain level of complexity, it's how you use it. Consider buying a less expensive camera and spend the difference paying someone to walk him through the process/es he needs to learn.


----------



## vexious (Nov 4, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> Most modern cameras have decent sensors.
> That being said, color accuracy is an elusive issue and is really dependent on the optical properties of the dye stuffs, the light under which the pictures are taken and the way the images are viewed.
> Your best best is to purchase, along with the camera, a color color checker card and shoot the card along with the picture of the rug.
> 
> What's your budget?




Budget around $300-400. 

I was reading the [h=1]Lumix DMC-FZ47 has great color.[/h]


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 4, 2012)

vexious said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Most modern cameras have decent sensors.
> ...


Simple or bridge? You can get some outstanding bridge cameras in that category
Nikon P500, Canon SX40HS or even the new Canon SX50HS MIGHT be close to there and the Nikon P510
Panasonic is making some really good point and shoot cameras these days.


----------



## vexious (Nov 4, 2012)

Simple I guess.. My dad struggles to type.. he won't be able to figure out a camera.. but i know he isn't going to pay anyone also.. 

I just want a camera that can the best for the circumstances..


----------



## cool09 (Nov 4, 2012)

This excellent interactive sample photo chart allows you to compare the color, detail and noise of any camera you want (and compare cameras). It's really amazing how different some cameras are.

Group test: Canon Powershot S95, Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX5, Nikon Coolpix P7000: Digital Photography Review


----------

